# DirecTV drops G4, says it's "among the lowest rated networks&



## Feels Good Man (Nov 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> DirecTV will not carry G4 anymore after negotiations between the satellite provider and G4%u2032s parent company, Comcast, ended Sunday. “At this time we are no longer negotiating and we have no plans to put G4 back up,” a DirecTV rep said in an e-mail. “We are constantly evaluating our lineup in a new world where programming costs continue to rise at significant rates. Since *G4 is among the lowest rated networks based on the latest Nielsen data, we decided that it made sense to focus on preserving programming that is more relevant to our larger customer base.”*
> 
> According to a statement from G4, “We have been trying to engage DirecTV in fair and reasonable discussions to continue to carry G4. G4 offered DirecTV the same basic deal we have had for the past three years. However they still plan to drop the network and deny G4 fans the only network that focuses on the popular gaming lifestyle.”
> 
> G4 is best known for Attack of the Show, its popular gamer-oriented series which launched Olivia Munn‘s career. It also airs Web Soup and Ninja Warrior.



http://news-briefs.ew.com/2010/11/01/directv-drops-g4/


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 2, 2010)

Is it just me or is G4 fucking terrible?

Even with AotS and X-Play its still a pathetic excuse for a "gaming" channel. Everytime I flip past its always reruns of COPS or some other waste of time. And I do mean _ALWAYS_.

Good riddance for DirecTV users, I'd say.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 2, 2010)

only time i watch G4 is around E3 time to watch it in 1080p


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh no but what about great shows like


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 2, 2010)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Oh no but what about great shows like



Oh hohoho


----------



## dmonkey21 (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow that sucks... I always really liked g4... X-Play always had really cool interviews and I really liked the stuff they did on AOTS (they're the reason I heard about minecraft). I wonder how being dropped by such a large consumer base in going to affect the network...


----------



## Heran Bago (Nov 2, 2010)

Code Monkey get up get coffee
Code Monkey go to job
Code Monkey have boring meeting
With boring manager Rob
Rob say Code Monkey very dilligent
But his output stink
His code not "functional" or "elegant"
What do Code Monkey think?
Code Monkey think maybe manager want to write god damned login page himself
Code Monkey not say it out loud
Code Monkey not crazy, just proud

Code Monkey like Fritos
Code Monkey like Tab and Mountain Dew
Code Monkey very simple man
With big warm fuzzy secret heart:
Code Monkey like you

Code Monkey hang around at front desk
Tell you sweater look nice
Code Monkey offer buy you soda
Bring you cup, bring you ice
You say no thank you for the soda cause
Soda make you fat
Anyway you busy with the telephone
No time for chat
Code Monkey have long walk back to cubicle he sit down pretend to work
Code Monkey not thinking so straight
Code Monkey not feeling so great

Code Monkey like Fritos
Code Monkey like Tab and Mountain Dew
Code Monkey very simple man
With big warm fuzzy secret heart:
Code Monkey like you
Code Monkey like you a lot

Code Monkey have every reason
To get out this place
Code Monkey just keep on working
See your soft pretty face
Much rather wake up, eat a coffee cake
Take bath, take nap
This job "fulfilling in creative way"
Such a load of crap
Code Monkey think someday he have everything even pretty girl like you
Code Monkey just waiting for now
Code Monkey say someday, somehow

Code Monkey like Fritos
Code Monkey like Tab and Mountain Dew
Code Monkey very simple man
With big warm fuzzy secret heart:
Code Monkey like you


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 2, 2010)

bah who cares g4 sux and x-play are all graphic whores our pay channel tv provider dropped them years ago they knew what was coming


----------



## Rydian (Nov 2, 2010)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Oh no but what about great shows like


Ahhh, hahahaha. XD


Playing videogames is more fun that watching them on TV.  The interviews and such seemed an interesting concept, but the people they got to interview weren't usually people with much interesting to say, either due to not being a big part of something, or being under an NDA.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 2, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> *Is it just me or is G4 fucking terrible?*
> 
> Even with AotS and X-Play its still a pathetic excuse for a "gaming" channel. Everytime I flip past its always reruns of COPS or some other waste of time. And I do mean _ALWAYS_.
> ...



I think it's terrible.
I stopped watching it long ago because it wasn't really about video games anymore.
Sure, you see a show here and there, but not like it once was when they showed Portal, Cinematech and Judgement Day.
I don't think it was such a loss for DirecTV.


----------



## Celice (Nov 2, 2010)

A quick timeline of where G4 came from, and my reactions throughout:

TechTV?  Fucking awesome!

Some merger thing...?  I dunno... there's all these shitty game... things... coming on.  Nothing like TechTV's X-Play or other cool stuff.

Oh.  TechTV's dead, now it's G4.  At least that great show still lives as Attack of the Show, and X-Play re running.

What.  The fuck.  Happened.


----------



## RockingDude (Nov 2, 2010)

As ZDTV and TechTV I used to love it, with Call for Help and ScreenSavers, many of the pioneers of the Web and Blogs came to be. G4 ripped it up and spit out shit.


----------



## geminisama (Nov 2, 2010)

I used to like G4 TV, you know, before they showed Cops, and Cheaters.


----------



## SylvWolf (Nov 2, 2010)

G4 was awesome when it first started. Judgment Day, Portal, Icons, and the others were great shows. After the TechTV merger, it just all went downhill. It's so horrible now that it's not even funny. Only thing I've watched on there in the last few years was a few episodes of Banzai and some James Bond movies (great content for a gaming channel).


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 2, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Is it just me or is G4 fucking terrible?



It's not just you. They took a great opportunity and ran it straight into the ground. Aside from two or three premier, gaming-related shows, the rest of their programming is garbage like COPs and Cheaters. We can get that drek on many other channels. Their success was built on X-Play, and they quickly decided NOT to capitalize on that by adding more content for the viewership they had. Instead they tried to force feed trash that most folks can give a shit less about. 

This, to me, is very good news. Hope other service providers follow suit.


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 2, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> I used to like G4 TV, you know, before they showed Cops, and Cheaters.



Yeah, once they dropped all of thier original programing they had from when it first started up I stopped watching it also.


----------



## ehayes427 (Nov 2, 2010)

i miss the old G4
shows like cinematech, judgment day, and icons(gamemakers) were awesome!!
and xplay and attack of the show.

now when i look through the guide, all i see is a never ending marathon of cops or cheaters.
F that crap.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 2, 2010)

G4TV was good? I thought it always suck due to bias gaming rants.


----------



## Bunie (Nov 2, 2010)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> i miss the old G4
> shows like cinematech, judgment day, and icons(gamemakers) were awesome!!
> and xplay and attack of the show.
> 
> ...


Then along came repeats of Cops and other peices of crap. college cops? Who watches that? G4 was for nerds, then they decided to attempt to appeal to non-nerds.
so it was like  nerd channel for jocks. (aparently, someone figured this would work? O.o)


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 2, 2010)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Oh no but what about great shows like


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 2, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> G4TV was good? I thought it always suck due to bias gaming rants.



When it was TechTV it was good.

Only one left that's part of G4 and has some sort of gaming credibility has to be Adam Sessler.


----------



## purechaos996 (Nov 2, 2010)

I liked AoTS and their E3 Coverage but if you actually go to the site that DTV posted it says that since they can't reach an agreement with comcast to show G4 on DTV.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 2, 2010)

No one wants to pay for a TV channel that caters towards casual gamers for it's main shows and shows trash the rest of the time. I used to love TechTV, Call for Help with Leo Laport, Screen Savers and whatnot were great shows that really helped me learn a fair bit more about computers and the software end of things. Last time I saw, Leo was doing a help show on CityTV in Toronto here in Canada, but I don't think that is running anymore. It was great seeing people calling in for help from all around the world too, using Skype or whatever to do it and I learned a lot from it. X-Play and AotS were OK, but I couldn't stand that Adam guy on X-Play, he was such a fucking whiner and a casual graphics whore it's not even funny. I remember him constantly bitching about stupid menial stuff on Nintendo products while constantly stroking Sony and Microsoft's ego's constantly.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 2, 2010)

Olivia Munn? Everyone seems to despise that bitch.
That's nothing to boast about G4, neither are your COPS reruns.
G4 is an embarrassment to gaming.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 2, 2010)

At least you had a videogame channel. I have DirecTV, but in my country we dont have shit like that.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2010)

it tried to turn its self into a spike TV to boast rating (not like it had great ratings for what it was just gaming anyway)


----------



## Terminator02 (Nov 2, 2010)

looking at the guide right now and see...

Heroes > Cheaters > Cheaters > Cops > Cops > Cops > That's Tough! > X-Play > Attack of the Show > Web Soup > Web Soup > That's Tough! > That's Tough! >  Cops > Cops > Cops > Campus PD > Campus PD > Campus PD


that's about 1.5 hours of something kinda worth watching out of about 10 hours


----------



## granville (Nov 2, 2010)

G4TV truly is a horrible channel, an embarrassment to gamers and TV viewers alike. It WAS once a good channel though, along with TechTV. When they were separate that is. Both channels merged a good few years back, and they were better separate. G4 had some genuinely good gaming shows with good content. I actually watched it when it first came on the air (they actually were playing pong if i recall correctly to test the channel picture and signal lol). I used to like X-play as well when it was called Extended Play (and was just Adam Sessler and not that bitch Morgan Webb or all the other lame jackasses).

Not a bad loss at all. Internet nowadays would have made the channel irrelevant if it wasn't already. This was one of the many channels that drove me to just stop watching TV. Useless fecal matter, utter garbage.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2010)

who remembers this?


----------



## Celice (Nov 2, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Olivia Munn? Everyone seems to despise that bitch.
> That's nothing to boast about G4, neither are your COPS reruns.
> G4 is an embarrassment to gaming.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zFO186gJ2w

Kieth Apicary is awesome.

This is how G4 deals with awesome.  "Don't come here and make things interesting, you whore."


----------



## Inunah (Nov 2, 2010)

Why drop G4? I mean, drop all them fucking advertisement channels! Nobody even watches those!


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Nov 2, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Why drop G4? I mean, drop all them fucking advertisement channels! Nobody even watches those!


Not like alot of people still watch G4 either.
Nothing but Cops reruns


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh no! 
How will DirectTV customers get their fill of outdated, extremely bias, and sell-out gaming news?!

Resident Douche-bag, Adam Sessler will be missed.


----------



## iFish (Nov 2, 2010)

Does this mean no more E3 on my Direct TV?

This kinda sucks


----------



## ap831 (Nov 2, 2010)

Whats G4?


----------



## Inunah (Nov 3, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Does this mean no more E3 on my Direct TV?
> 
> This kinda sucks


I know! Seriously, I don't even know when E3 is until I see it listed for G4.


----------



## JonthanD (Nov 3, 2010)

The last time I watched G4 a lot was when they had some really great coverage of E3, after that I have turned them on once in a while for X-Play or AOTS but its not something that I would die if I miss a few episodes (or a months worth). 

What they need is some new shows, something like a video game trivia show or maybe a Retro World Show where each day they could pick out some old video games and talk about them. I would say ask it to be hosted by the Angry Video Game Nerd but I don't think they would let him curse like he needs too...
I would watch these kind of shows and I would die if I missed an episode lol

As the channel stands now, about the only thing that would kill me if they took it off the air is the coverage of next years E3... I would hate that.  

At least for now my provider has no plans to not carry G4. (Brighthouse)


----------



## Forstride (Nov 3, 2010)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Oh no but what about great shows like


Win!

You know, it used to be good...Before they merged with TechTV.  Then it just fucking sucked.  I loved that show Icons.  There were other great shows that all got canceled AFAIK.

EDIT: Ohwait...The merge had nothing to do with it.  It's just shows that are on it now suck, and the ones that were originally on G4 when the channel launched were good.  Whoops.


----------



## Urza (Nov 3, 2010)

Anyone who thinks AotS is not absolutely terrible should be shot in the face.


----------



## Nikolay (Nov 3, 2010)

G4 needs a complete reboot.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? What? i dont even


----------



## RiderLeangle (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm kind of pissed.. I mean sure G4 may suck with alot but X-Play (Granted I liked the all review format better.. the new version wouldn't be so bad if it was a separate show) and AotS aren't bad.  Wish they would stop with all the Cops and Cheaters though..
While it does seem out of place on what G4 is trying to say it is.. "Ninja Warrior" is pretty good, Although I don't need G4 for that.. I just watch the Japanese "Sasuke" broadcasts which are much better anyways but the point is I can watch it on my TV which is much bigger than my computer monitor... And overlooking the editing it's higher quality than all the ones I find (With the exception of 22, 23 and 24)



			
				Urza said:
			
		

> Anyone who thinks AotS is not absolutely terrible should be shot in the face.


Well I've been hearing Olivia left and every time I watched (I was watching it on the noon showings until I started waking up too late) it had guest hosts replacing her.  And it is better when she's gone...

EDIT:
Apparently G4 has something up that says something about possibly getting it back with enough support for it said to DirecTV
http://g4tv.com/articles/72624/A-statement...ion-to-drop-G4/


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 4, 2010)

The main problem with G4 is that they dropped almost all the good shows that were on TechTV when they did the merger, people like me stopped subscribing when they dumped all their computer and gaming related shows, not to mention they started targeting casual graphics whore fanboys with their reviews and looking biased as hell in the process.


----------



## Gh0sti (Nov 4, 2010)

i hated G4 ever since they started to show more crap, they had a nice show about game cheats, they had the bringing back the classics where they took a look at old games, they had a tech support show that was fun to watch, x-play(when it was good) yea and now it just shows crap like cops and cheaters nothing good on that show anymore except E3


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 4, 2010)

Nikolay said:
			
		

> G4 needs a complete reboot.




it's called TECHTV


oh btw : 

http://cheezburger.com/View/4125990144

I find it VERY ironic that DirecTV is playing sappy music on the "was G4 station" that all has to do with "letting you go" or something sad...or "nah nah nah naahh...hey hey heyy goodbyeee"

DirecTV has decided to drop the channel, G4 as of Nov. 1st. G4 is very disappointed since G4 had only been asking DirecTV for the same basic deal they had with them for the past 3 years. DirecTV says "they do not see the value of G4" make your voice heard & get G4 plugged back into DirecTV, please call 1-888-993-27344 or (1-888-9-We-Are-G4)

All I ask is my Call for Help with Leo Leporte dammit!...


----------



## purechaos996 (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone who used to watch E3 on G4, I just remembered that last E3 I didn't even watch it on G4 I watched it on Gametrailers their stream of E3 (in HD ) is far better then G4.


----------



## Species8472 (Nov 4, 2010)

It was best when it was still ZDTV. Then it became TechTV and things started going downhill eventually making even The Screen Savers unwatchable. Along came G4TechTV and added some gaming related shows to the channel. But once again changes for the worse happened and they dropped those shows. Now the only show worth watching is the only show that managed to survive through all these changes.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 4, 2010)

i've only got basic cable meaning all I have to watch are one of 50 cookie cutter cop shows (law and order, csi, ncis, ...) or X-Play, AOTS, and COPS in the evenings.  i'll stick with G4


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 4, 2010)

About damn time, maybe G4 will learn it's leason and go back to what they used to be.
In recent years they just stopped showing good shows, stopped showing really anything about video games, even Attack of the Show began to suck since then that show became less about the gamers.

I wish they would bring back Code Monkey's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They didn't even show reruns of that show, as soon as season 2 was done, it dropped off the network faster than a good show on Nickelodeon



			
				Inunah said:
			
		

> Why drop G4? I mean, drop all them fucking advertisement channels! Nobody even watches those!


Why keep G4? At this point it's just Cops! As if we don't have enough channels showing Cops. G4 is pure crap nowadays and needs a full reboot before it can even be called a desent channel.


----------



## 9th_Sage (Nov 4, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> The main problem with G4 is that they dropped almost all the good shows that were on TechTV when they did the merger, people like me stopped subscribing when they dumped all their computer and gaming related shows, not to mention they started targeting casual graphics whore fanboys with their reviews and looking biased as hell in the process.
> Exactly how I feel.  They were cool for a little while but then they dropped all the TechTV stuff (well, mostly) and then started dropping a lot of their video game related programming too.  I mean, I like Ninja Warrior (and I admit it, I really like Cops), but honestly...the channel was much cooler before when it was actually something different.
> 
> QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 3 2010, 09:01 PM) Anyone who thinks AotS is not absolutely terrible should be shot in the face.


I feel kind of like it was born from ZDTV (and TechTV's) "The Screensavers" and that makes me sad because even in it's declining days that show was better than AOTS.  Hell, even AOTS was once better than it is now.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 4, 2010)

They need to die a horrible death for destroying TechTV. The sooner they are off the air, the better. Fuck you G4. The Screen Savers and Call For Help were two of the top rated shows on that network and you decided to can them.

I bet Chris Pirillo, Patrick Norton, Leo Laporte and the gang are laughing their asses off right now.

Eat shit and die G4. You never deserved TechTV.


----------



## Urza (Nov 4, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I bet Chris Pirillo, Patrick Norton, Leo Laporte and the gang are laughing their asses off right now.


No doubt Leo's going to bring it up on TWiT.


----------



## KingAsix (Nov 7, 2010)

My dad watched G4 when it was TechTV
I watched it when it 1st was G4 (an actual gamer channel)
...Me and my father both agree that G4 = Spike tv
CASE CLOSED!!!


----------

